# Jaguar XE R Sport Delivered



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Finally took delivery of my new XE today after 6 long months of waiting !

Spec it's a XE R Sport 2.0d in Italian Racing Red. Full heated electric black leather sports seats

I spec'd the following options ;

Panoramic Pack ( panoramic sunroof, privacy glass and rear electric roller blind)
Black pack (gloss black grills and de-chroming)
Metallic paint

However the standard spec is phenomenal I'm genuinely impressed with the level of equipment as standard on the R Sport models.

Had a minor panic on this morning when it was delivered as I looked out the kitchen window at the car on the back of the lorry and realised quickly that's not what I spec'd. Then realised mine was on a trailer behind, phew.



















Sorry for crap pictures but ta been tipping it down all day today.

On to do list is to get front windows tinted to match rears and alloys powdercoated gloss black.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Very nice. And definitely better than the one in front!


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats! I had a test drive in one last week and it was surprising how well it drove and how well it was put together. I have a F30 320D at the moment and the XE does a few things better than the BMW but then the BMW does a few things better than the Jag. 
Alex


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's beautiful chum. Health to drive! I have a soft spot for the new Jaguar range. I'm very tempted by the XE. 

Cooks


----------



## Sc00byurabus (Sep 30, 2014)

Gorgeous car matey...test drove one last night - wife put her order into company cars this morning! 
Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice motor, be careful with the tints as the front has to let something like 87% of light through.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice looking Jag 

Are the wheels not a little small for a Sport model though, or did you spec smaller wheels for a better ride?


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous looking car :thumb: 
Don't think you're allowed tints on the front windows, mate got stopped in his Range Rover a few years ago and had to get front windows un-done (although tints were there when he bought it)
Are black wheels not on the options list ?
One last thing, didn't you want to go to the dealer and collect the car your self ?


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Lovely car new jags are superb! Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely looking motor mate and a cracking spec. Simple things like the black trim makes such a difference. Enjoy


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looks fantastic if a tad underwheeled. Are they offering 4wd yet?


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

cossiecol said:


> Nice motor, be careful with the tints as the front has to let something like 87% of light through.


As above if you tint you will be illegal.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Sun was shining so had the chance to give I t first clean and inspect the car throughly. Minor scuff on rear bumper that the DA will sort.

Italian Racing Red in full sun










IRR Under cloud
































































The offending wheels that will be powdercoated imminently!!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Very nice looking Jag
> 
> Are the wheels not a little small for a Sport model though, or did you spec smaller wheels for a better ride?


17"s are standard on this model sadly and black wheels were not an option


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Great car and well specced for the money. Test drove one recently. If it was mine I wouldn't bother powdercoating the wheels they would get changed. They need to be bigger.


----------



## bensales (Oct 28, 2006)

Lovely car. You'll have the Jag fanatics up in arms about an 'R' badge on a non-V8 model though


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Its a lovely looking car, looked at one closely yesterday but can't help feeling they have erred on the side of caution - mind you when competing against the 3 Series, A4 and C Class, conservative seems to be what the market demands 

Nicely specced car and the colour is lovely, it does need 18-19" wheels to fully do it justice but is it really worth sacrificing comfort and handling balance for aesthetics?


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

No need to sacrifice anything with bigger wheels if done correctly. All be it a different colour my S5 has a similar body shape but has 20" wheels which reduce the amount of tyre in the wheel arch. See below:










I think it fills the corners up nicely.

That aside, the Jaguar is a lovely car and it's good to see them making cars that people other than people want to buy. Good signs for the future.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

acprc said:


> No need to sacrifice anything with bigger wheels if done correctly


The XE was optimised for 17" wheels - in terms of compromise between ride, handling, steering feel - every car is optimised for one wheel / tyre size with anything bigger smaller providing positives and negatives in terms of what they offer in those areas

Drivetrain engineers always prefer a smaller wheel / tyre size, design and marketing departments always push for the largest wheels possible

Personally I'm happy to sacrifice a little ride comfort for improved appearance


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Lovely car. Exterior looks nicer than the promo shots. Interior still looks a bit 90s for my tastes however. I'll be interested to hear your feedback in the coming months.

As for wheels size I have 19s on my new c class and while it was in for niggles the other week they gave me a basic car with 17s and the difference in ride was very noticeable. Much more comfy on the 17s as you'd expect but also far less crashy.

While I like my car I can't help but think I should have done the smaller wheels for peace of mind.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

andy665 said:


> The XE was optimised for 17" wheels - in terms of compromise between ride, handling, steering feel - every car is optimised for one wheel / tyre size with anything bigger smaller providing positives and negatives in terms of what they offer in those areas
> 
> Drivetrain engineers always prefer a smaller wheel / tyre size, design and marketing departments always push for the largest wheels possible
> 
> Personally I'm happy to sacrifice a little ride comfort for improved appearance


I personally reckon the wheels look good, this urge to have rubber bands as tyres seems crazy considering the state of the roads nowadays.
A friend of mine ordered an A5 and after two weeks, ordered smaller wheels and larger tyres, 55's rather than the low profiles, he says the ride is so much better now and handling no different.

Kev


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

The rims will look even worse in black. 17" are too small for this car, 18's are the minimum. 

Nice car, by the way. Do love the styling.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Decent looking car - still too conservative for me Im afraid although the red helps to distinguish it. 

Id say 18" are the best between comfort and ride tbh


----------



## Mint FRST (Aug 22, 2008)

The 17" wheels also allow the diesel to emit 99g/km which is aimed at the Co car driver.

Bigger wheels in the same trim emit over...


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

It's emit as in emissions but yes I get your point.


----------



## Mint FRST (Aug 22, 2008)

Maniac said:


> It's emit as in emissions but yes I get your point.


Brain turned off for the weekend


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

best idea ever de-chroming  

great looking car....


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Mint FRST said:


> Brain turned off for the weekend


I wish mine had.. Ended up doing work ahead of Monday


----------



## Mint FRST (Aug 22, 2008)

Maniac said:


> I wish mine had.. Ended up doing work ahead of Monday


Been there... Done that...

Take a work chill :thumb:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Agree with the comments above love he car totally but the caster size wheels are bugging me. 

I ordered the car in January before any demo cars was available so wasn't fully sure what the wheels would be like. 

Trying to determine if XF or F Type wheels have the same offset and if they'll fit mine but can't find the answer yet.


----------



## Mint FRST (Aug 22, 2008)

Alfa male said:


> Agree with the comments above love he car totally but the caster size wheels are bugging me.
> 
> I ordered the car in January before any demo cars was available so wasn't fully sure what the wheels would be like.
> 
> Trying to determine if XF or F Type wheels have the same offset and if they'll fit mine but can't find the answer yet.


There are bigger wheels available in the XE range.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Mint FRST said:


> There are bigger wheels available in the XE range.


Yes but not on the used market yet and I'm not footing £2k+ on a new set.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

cossiecol said:


> Nice motor, be careful with the tints as the front has to let something like 87% of light through.


Yes, you will likely make it illegal if you tint the fronts as they will be tinted anyway.

18" wheels I think would be a good compromise, 20's are too big for a saloon car IMO.


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

Lovely car OP!

Looking on the Jaguar website should the XE R not come 18's as standard anyway?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Love the XE. A great spec you've gone for. I'm test driving one in a few weeks


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice car and colour but I'm not sure on that sunroof, it's called panoramic yet it's opening is smaller once open than a normal sunroof, panoramic should mean it extends into the rear of the cabin too I would have thought.


----------



## Atchoouuummmm (Apr 14, 2015)

Grats, gorgeous car


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 17, 2013)

Lovely car. Agreed it needs bigger wheels, they look very lost.

Wouldn't worry too much about tinting the front windows. I used to get pulled over all the time in and around London with tinted front windows and no police officer has ever mentioned them, even though they were desperate to pin me for something. Aslong as they are not silly dark you will be fine.


----------



## gds (May 9, 2012)

MAW73 said:


> Lovely car OP!
> 
> Looking on the Jaguar website should the XE R not come 18's as standard anyway?


Think it's to do with fuel economy/emissions on the 163PS version as that is only available from the factory with 17s, you can't even spec bigger ones. The 180PS comes with 18s and can be upgraded.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

gds said:


> Think it's to do with fuel economy/emissions on the 163PS version as that is only available from the factory with 17s, you can't even spec bigger ones. The 180PS comes with 18s and can be upgraded.


Nah mate, the 163hp ones comes with 17" as standard and the 180hp ones comes with the 5 spoke 18" wheels as standard. The ones you picture are options on the 180hp car.

I drove the XE, fine vehicle, only problems I found, totally subjective, but I couldnt get over the looks of the rear, the big A-pillar which I found hugely obstructive and the lack of any sort of padding in the armrests - which if you drive for a long time isn't great. And having 3 kids, they complained about rear foot space as the opening under the seats was quite narrow.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Regardless of all this wheel talk I've just read 3 pages of...

Lovely lovely lovely car, I will own one, one day.

I hope you enjoy it, very nice.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

They are very nice, and I hope they will be on my company car choice for next year when the c class is due for change. The emissions on the 163bhp 2.0d makes it pretty favourable choice for company car users, as the emissions are low and if you look at the next few years rates changes this will cost me less than my c class does now even when the rates head up after next years drop.

Got to agree that the look does improve with the 18's, but 17's still look good and are a step up from the 16's on mine at the moment!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Great looking car especially in the flesh, look much better than say a current A4/C Class when side by side.

Agreed wheels look a bit small but great spec otherwise and you cant see the wheels when you're driving, you can only feel them and the smaller wheels will feel better.

The Roof is interesting, I think they may struggle with Trading Standards when they refer to it as "Panoramic Pack". I've seen these close up and Panoramic it isn't but its a nice sunroof and much better than a standard car.

The Skoda Octavia one is a good panoramic one:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Took the opportunity to give the new toy a quick detail today, I'll let the pics do the talking.

Really impressed with the car Jag have nailed this !!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car, very jealous 

I was going to order an XE but opted for a Golf R in the end, lol... Bit different I know.

P.s do you live in a Redrow home?


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely Jag mate, lovely aggressive looking front end on these, health to enjoy!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The colour POPS! Good thing you didn't go for grey or black lol

Hmm I saw 5 in one day - all black, grey and white lmao

Thats almost the same a how many 3 series and A4's I saw!


----------



## AndyFL2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Fantastic looking car, great spec'n choice including the colour. Front window tints will already be at the legal max, so take care but you do see many cars with them darkened further.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car, congrats. Love the colour too, think IRR would be my choice if and when I order one (which I very well may do in the coming months!). Think I'll be looking at the 240bhp petrol though when they introduce the new Ingenium petrols mid 2016.

RE: The wheels, personally think silver wheels suit IRR. I'm not a fan of black wheels anyway but I think you'll lose all the detail in the wheel design if you go black which will make them look even smaller again.

Lovely car though, hope you're enjoying it! :thumb:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

MatrixGuy said:


> Stunning car, very jealous
> 
> I was going to order an XE but opted for a Golf R in the end, lol... Bit different I know.
> 
> P.s do you live in a Redrow home?


Yep Redrow home well spotted


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

My mates just bought one in the same colour, lovely car you have and you've made a nice job on it.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Stunning car, congrats. Love the colour too, think IRR would be my choice if and when I order one (which I very well may do in the coming months!). Think I'll be looking at the 240bhp petrol though when they introduce the new Ingenium petrols mid 2016.
> 
> RE: The wheels, personally think silver wheels suit IRR. I'm not a fan of black wheels anyway but I think you'll lose all the detail in the wheel design if you go black which will make them look even smaller again.
> 
> Lovely car though, hope you're enjoying it! :thumb:


Jaguar are well behind on petrol engines as they never expected them to be so popular. My 163 bhp td is a dad on sluggish side low down but pulls well in powerband.

That said this is my daily driver and I'm getting 60+ mpg and it's still running in. If I want to go fast I've got my other cars for that


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

slimjim said:


> My mates just bought one in the same colour, lovely car you have and you've made a nice job on it.


Thanks I'll be happy when I get my gloss black 19" alloys fitted that I've bought for it !


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> The colour POPS! Good thing you didn't go for grey or black lol
> 
> Hmm I saw 5 in one day - all black, grey and white lmao
> 
> Thats almost the same a how many 3 series and A4's I saw!


Thanks the colour really come to life in full sun it looks amazing when it's really sunny.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

IRR is a fantastic colour. I love my XF in that colour.


----------



## Tash123 (Jul 27, 2013)

Will be interesting to read reviews in 6 months.

I got an Evoque brand new when they came out, 12 months later the lease was terminated and Land Rover took it back for investigation after a raft of faults...fingers crossed JLR have this one right as deserve to do very well based on looks alone and their investment in UK


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Colour is perfect, trim is perfect, but it's crying out for 18s or 19s as everyone has said. Those wheels as standard in Sport spec really is a let down for me anyway.

I really hope these are reliable and well built and establish Jag in the compact exec market after the rattly old X Types. Far nicer looking car than an A4 or a C Class and just about edge the F30 3 series aswell.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Took the opportunity to debadge the rear "XE" badge today followed by full wash, decon, claying, and IPA panel wipe prior to a final coat of Wolfs Bodyguard applied.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok let's play spot the difference, see if you can see what I've changed now 



















More pictures


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Not sure I can work it out....


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow, can't believe the difference with the black wheels mate. Transforms it completely so much better looking


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Is it me or does that rear quarter look Vauxhall Omega?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks absolutely amazing with the black wheels. Good call mate!! Beautiful car btw. 

Cooks


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Maniac said:


> Is it me or does that rear quarter look Vauxhall Omega?


Really ?!!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks miles better on the bigger wheels.
Beautiful car


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks tonnes better with black wheels, very nice car.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Completely different car now with those black wheels. Much better!!!!


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks amazing now, it needed bigger wheels and whilist I don't usually like black they suit the car and the colour really well. Good choice.


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Lovely colour and you've really nailed it with those new wheels. Good choice.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments folks. I can't get over the attention this car gets, noting its just a family saloon. Coming from a 3 series before which was practically invisible, I now always seem to find people stopping to look, and paying it compliments to me 

I guess it's because it's new, but it is nice driving a 'Brit' car too


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Looked great before but the black wheels have just made it!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Very very nice!!

I'm surprised the wheels have completely changed the whole appearance.


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

So I posted earlier in the thread saying the wheels weren't right. My god the larger wheels have transformed it. What a difference. Looks so much better, great choice.


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

They look so much better on larger wheels. Really liking the colour, i'm ordering an XE S early next year and am really stuck on which to get!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Steve220 said:


> They look so much better on larger wheels. Really liking the colour, i'm ordering an XE S early next year and am really stuck on which to get!


I'm hugely glad I went for the Italian Racing Red colour it really pops in the sun and looks really sporty with black pack option.

I did consider the Bluefire Blue but thought it looked too bland without the sun, which is the majority of time in the UK!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, almost every bit, inc the new wheels, but is it me, if you squint your eyes it looks a bit Audish at the rear esp the lights, went to see Ed Byrne last weeks and he had a few things to say about Audi drivers.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Definitely a massive improvement with the upgraded wheels 

Although I know from experience the ride will be a lot harder!!

I had an Insignia SRi on the standard 17" alloys and the ride was amazing, but they looked lost, 18's were fitted and the looks improved......then went to 19's and ride isn't very good, plus I have Bilstein and Eibach suspension, but it looks great and handles brilliantly!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I quite liked it with the old wheels. Personally not a massive fan of big wheels, or black for that matter BUT yours look bang on. Good choice. The wheels co prime time e black trim. Chrome trim is so last century now. 

Lovely colour. I like the new XE. I'll never forget the s type R I had. I should perhaps try a newer jag.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

OK Ok I admit... I was wrong. I previously said I wasn't a fan of black wheels but I have to confess, I think those look fantastic! 

Nice work. :thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Those new wheels transform the car looks 1000 times better now...good work

The original ones just reminded me of the Mk5 fiesta ztech S wheels...


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2015)

That's a pretty motor you've got there in a stunning colour!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Streeto said:


> Those new wheels transform the car looks 1000 times better now...good work
> 
> The original ones just reminded me of the Mk5 fiesta ztech S wheels...


Wow that is scarily similar nice to know Jag are recycling old ford wheels


----------



## bigeyd (Feb 28, 2009)

Jags have took on a new persona since the old look was shelved imho


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Forgot to mention, a chap at work has just collected an R-Sport in British Racing Green and it looks stunning. In dull lights it almost looks black but when the sun hits it, it flakes and pops bright green. It's an amazing colour!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Forgot to mention, a chap at work has just collected an R-Sport in British Racing Green and it looks stunning. In dull lights it almost looks black but when the sun hits it, it flakes and pops bright green. It's an amazing colour!


The colours are stunning shame we don't have enough sun to fully enjoy the metallic finish as it comes to life in the sun !


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

bigeyd said:


> Jags have took on a new persona since the old look was shelved imho


Nooo, the Persona is a Proton..............

(I'll get my coat) lol



JBirchy said:


> Forgot to mention, a chap at work has just collected an R-Sport in British Racing Green and it looks stunning. In dull lights it almost looks black but when the sun hits it, it flakes and pops bright green. It's an amazing colour!


That looks very similar to the Imperial Green that Lotus Carltons come in....it's that dark that it's always been a misconception that they are Black.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Maniac said:


> Is it me or does that rear quarter look Vauxhall Omega?





Alfa male said:


> Really ?!!


I cant see it looking like the Omega at all, however it's not too dissimilar to the VXR8s C Pillar/rear quarter:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Gratuitous picture with the sunset light falling on the front. I love this Italian Racing Red colour.


----------



## silver sport13 (Oct 10, 2013)

Great looking car. IRR is one of the best met. reds Jaguar have produced to date. black pack really suits the XE. well done.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

lovely car ... you're very lucky.

i wouldnt know cause ive nevr had a brand new car (probably never will) but it must be gutting having it delivered on a rainy day .


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

enc said:


> lovely car ... you're very lucky.
> 
> i wouldnt know cause ive nevr had a brand new car (probably never will) but it must be gutting having it delivered on a rainy day .


Ha ha yes very true, also I could really have a proper look round to see if there was any minor damage.

There was a minor scuff on the bumper which 10mins with the DA soon sorted that.


----------



## dcl0sm (Feb 26, 2008)

*Love the New Jag*

Think you have made a very good choice, the colour is stunning, When I collected my newish jag, I had a look at a XF-R V6 Supercharged in that colour, and it had the full pack on it, with the red and black interior, and it was out of this world, but sadly did not have £59k, so had to opt for the one I had purchased, which is a dream to drive



















Stu


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

dcl0sm said:


> Stu


My god that is lush.....you could dive into that it looks so deep


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

What is the colour?


----------



## dcl0sm (Feb 26, 2008)

Bizcam said:


> What is the colour?


The colour of my jag is Caviar, but love the look of the new Jag Red in the original thread, seen one in the showroom, and it is lush

:speechles

Stu


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

What sort of condition was the paint in ?, lets just say i worked at jag  and everday when i walk into work there are lots of jags sitting covered in dust and the paintwork not looking its best


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

I've got a black XE R-sport on order, due for delivery on 1st December, I spec,d it with privacy glass, cold weather pack and the parking pack. Feel like a kid waiting for Christmas to come.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

dcl0sm said:


> Think you have made a very good choice, the colour is stunning, When I collected my newish jag, I had a look at a XF-R V6 Supercharged in that colour, and it had the full pack on it, with the red and black interior, and it was out of this world, but sadly did not have £59k, so had to opt for the one I had purchased, which is a dream to drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow is that the same car in both pictures ? It certainly comes to life in full sun


----------



## dcl0sm (Feb 26, 2008)

Alfa male said:


> Wow is that the same car in both pictures ? It certainly comes to life in full sun


Yes mate, same colour, and after a bit of cleaning it does come looking nice

Stu


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I always thought the clear sections of the XE rear lights looked a little naff ? I note the new XF has tinted rear lights so took inspiration from this.

BEFORE










AFTER










Comments welcome...


----------



## kyleh97 (Dec 2, 2015)

Lovely Jag!


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Very nice car, do love a good Jag. 

Light looks good, subtle but good:thumb:


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice! Wish they did an estate version....


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

I got my black R Sport last Tuesday,more really happy with it. It's only got one R Sport sideskirt though, dunno how they managed that. Wish it'd stop raining so I could give it a good clean.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Those stock original wheels were criminal !! The new wheels are lovely , much better


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That is a beautiful car chum. The mod to the rear lights is brilliant and very subtle. How did you do it?

Cooks


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Not such a positive update I'm afraid 
Went to clean the car yesterday and realised that some scumbag has scraped the front offside of it.

Absolutely devastated as I'm really anal on where I park and it's a brand new car

Anyway I managed to clean it up as best I can but the ******* has gone through the paint so a front end respray is on the cards now 

Hit it with DA and Meguiars Microfibre system. Some of the scratches were too deep to remove safely and on the exposed edge it's gone through paint completely. 

Before



















After




























Still there but less obvious now, I'm so frigging mad over this...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that chum. 

It still amazes me though how much of an improvement can be made at home on the driveway. 

Doesn't mitigate the fact that the culprit should be hanged!

Beautiful car chum. 

Cooks


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Gutted for you alfa.At least(he says)it's only paint and there's no other damage.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Definitely got the bad look of it anyway, nightmare this time of year. People rushing about without a care!


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Chin up mate! It's only a car and you have made a huge difference to how bad it looked.great job. Happy Christmas :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm sorry about your beautiful motor, just imagine though if you didn't have the knowledge to make the difference you've made to it, Merry Christmas to you and your family, and try not to worry about it too much.


----------

